# do cherries eat hair algae?



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, does almighty-algae-eater cherries eat also hair algae?
my tank is infested with it. 

If anyone knows, please let me know.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I believe so....not too sure but I do know that the tank housing my cherries has no algae.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

IME, cherries and even amano shrimp did not eat hair algae. Hair algae took my 2.5 gallon by storm and the cherry and amono did nothing to stop or even minimize the takeover. You may want to look at Nerite snails(which are known to eat this type of algae but litter the aquarium with unhatched eggs), Florida Flagfish, Mollies and Rosy Barbs. However, some people claim that Mollies and Rosy Barbs will devour plants once they are done with the string algae.

This is a interesting link of a forum listing peoples' experiences with different types of algae eaters. You don't need to be a member to view the thread. Scroll down once you access the page, as the thread starts further down.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16892


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

the shrimps do eat algae but you shouldn't count on them for cleaning your tank..


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

As far as I can tell, no.


----------



## klintman (Mar 22, 2007)

my amano shrimp eat hair algae for sure. the 4 or 5 i have in the 20gal long do not consume nearly enough to knock it out though. i stopped dosing ferts aside from potassium and excel, but it is still out of control. a 2 day blackout wiped out 85% of it or so. stuff came back big time. i will give it 3 days next time.

a school of underfed rosy barbs will devastate hair algae (also young roots growing in the water column, wisteria, ludwigia, hygro ..et-cetera). the only plants that have survived in my barb community are java ferns and crypts.

i was contemplating putting the rosy brigade in the 20 to have a go at the hair algae, but a circumstance arose. a danio in there developed a bent spine(fish TB???). needless to say nothing else is going in there for a while.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

mine keep it from growing but dont make a dent in a serious problem.

GL


----------

